# Продукты компании SoftSphere Technologies, DefenseWall: Новости



## Саныч (14 Янв 2010)

*DefenseWall Personal Firewall: очное знакомство*

На рынке программного обеспечения представлено много всяких разных брандмауэров для Windows, обеспечивающих безопасность компьютера во время работы в Интернете и локальной сети. Встречаются среди них экземпляры, гордо претендующие на звание "самого-самого". Приложение DefenseWall Personal Firewall из числа таковых.

О существовании продукта нам поведал не кто-нибудь, а сам разработчик DefenseWall Personal Firewall Илья Рабинович. Вот, что он рассказал в своей электронной весточке, присланной на редакционный ящик "КТ-Онлайн": "Это первый в мире персональный брандмауэр, который не заваливает людей грудой непонятных вопросов, проходя при этом текущие тесты Matousec на 100%. То есть, если сейчас все персональные сетевые защитники делятся на две категории: "проходящие тесты и допрашивающие людей" и "не проходящие тесты молчуны", то DW PF - это "проходящий тесты молчун". На текущий момент доступна бета-версия программы, которая стабильнее некоторых релизных продуктов".

Первый в мире, стопроцентное прохождение авторитетных тестов, безупречное функционирование в системе - не слишком ли много громких эпитетов для малоизвестного продукта? На этот вопрос мы попытались найти ответ, скачав дистрибутив DefenseWall Personal Firewall (3,6 Мб) и установив программу на тестовый ноутбук с Windows 7 на борту. Немного поигравшись с брандмауэром, мы выявили немало любопытных моментов, которые, возможно, будут интересны как самому Илье, так и тем, кто вдруг загорится идеей установить на свой компьютер "проходящего все тесты молчуна". 

Начнем с инсталляции продукта. В ней нет ничего необычного за исключением одной важной детали, касающейся штатного сетевого фильтра Windows: по неведомым причинам установщик DW PF проявляет исключительную индифферентность к нему и даже не предпринимает попыток отключить встроенный в операционную систему брандмауэр. Две сканирующие сетевой трафик программы - это слишком, и нет никаких гарантий, что они не будут конфликтовать между собой.

В процессе установки инсталлятор DefenseWall Personal Firewall внедряет в систему не только брандмауэр, но и компонент HIPS (Host Intrusion Prevention System), в основу которого положены модель разделения всех приложений в системе на "доверенные" и "недоверенные" и механизм запуска последних в изолированном виртуальном пространстве посредством технологии Sandbox (песочница). И всё бы ничего, но модуль HIPS автоматом вносит привычные пользователю приложения в "черный" список и нарушает их нормальную работу, блокируя сохранение настроек и обновление продуктов. Чем провинились Internet Explorer, Outlook, Opera, Mozilla, FireFox, ICQ, Google Talk, The Bat! и десятки других программ - решительно не понятно, да и сама идея внедрять в сетевой фильтр функцию запуска приложений в защищённой среде крайне сомнительна. Головной боли от неё, на наш взгляд, больше, чем практического толку.









Нельзя пройти мимо интерфейса программы. В нём пять вкладок, но только одна из них отведена под хранение немногочисленных настроек брандмауэра. Если другие аналогичные инструменты могут похвастаться экранами, в динамике демонстрирующими текущие сетевые подключения в системе, объём переданного трафика, задействованные порты и прочие сведения, то в DefenseWall Personal Firewall ничего кроме листинга приложений с правилами доступа в Сеть нет. 

По утверждению Ильи Рабиновича, в профессиональных тестах Matousec, определяющих самые разные показатели брандмауэров, включая их надежность, умение блокировать троянские модули, а также способность противостоять самым сложным способам внедрения и скрытия вредоносного кода, DW PF набирает максимальное количество баллов и успешно проходит через многоуровневую систему оценки. Может так оно и есть на самом деле, но в отчетах Matousec, доступных для просмотра любому желающему, мы не нашли ни одного упоминания о DefenseWall Personal Firewall. Странно, что эксперты Matousec не знают о существовании мощного брандмауэра, рвущего всех конкурентов на части.

Не менее парадоксальными выглядят сообщения в Сети о посредственных возможностях защиты DW PF как компьютера, так и собственных программных библиотек. Один из читателей антивирусного портала Virusinfo.info уличил хвалёный брандмауэр в провале нескольких тестов, а участнику форума на сайте Anti-malware.ru удалось столкнуться с ситуацией, когда вредоносное приложение нарушило работу компонентов сетевого экрана. Идеальных программ не существует в природе, но афишируемый Ильей факт стопроцентного прохождения тестов Matousec не может не настораживать хотя бы потому, что в их составе фигурирует обязательная проверка брандмауэров, выявляющая умение продуктов противодействовать попыткам прекращения своей работы, повреждения своих процессов, файлов и прочим воздействиям извне. 

Мы не преминули воспользоваться диагностическими средствами и, запустив утилиту Atelier Web Firewall Tester, обнаружили, что по уровню защиты DW PF ничуть не уступает встроенному в Windows брандмауэру. А если нет разницы, то какой смысл переплачивать за коммерческий продукт? Разве что только спортивного интереса ради и не более того.


Автор: *Андрей Крупин*


Источник


----------



## zaq (15 Янв 2010)

После прочтения этой статьи для полноты картины также интересно будет прочитать и 

ответ разработчика DefenseWall Personal Firewall.


----------



## SNS-amigo (24 Авг 2010)

Заметил, что у вас на форуме есть эта тема, и решил внести свои 5 копеек. Знаком с DefenseWall Personal непонаслышке, а с новым продуктом DefenseWall Personal Firewall - почти с первых дней публичности его беты. 

Хочу сообщить, что на портале Anti-Malware недавно появился новый подробный обзор DefenseWall Personal Firewall v.3 Russian. См. здесь.


----------



## Mila (1 Июл 2011)

*Безопасность, HIPS, виртуализация: DefenseWall HIPS*

DefenseWall HIPS - это простой способ защитить себя от вредоносного ПО, от которого не способен защитить ваш анти-вирус, когда вы находитесь в Интернете. Используя технологии проактивной защиты, DefenseWall поможет вам добиться максимального уровня защиты, не требуя от вас специальных знаний и постоянных онлайновых обновлений баз. Никаких сигнатур, никаких всплывающих окон. 

DefenseWall HIPS разделяет все приложения на доверенные и недоверенные. Недоверенные приложения запускаются с ограниченными правами на модификацию критических системных параметров в специально отведённой для них виртуальной зоне, отделяющей их от доверенных процессов. В случае проникновения в зону недоверенных приложений вредоносного ПО, оно не сможет нанести вам вреда системе и может быть закрыто нажатием всего на одну кнопку.






Загружать DefenceWall HIPS здесь (4,2 МБ, Shareware, Windows All).

источник


----------



## Severnyj (29 Авг 2012)

*DefenseWall Personal Firewall Trial 3.19*

*DefenseWall Personal Firewall Trial 3.19*


*DefenseWall HIPS Trial 3.19*

• Улучшена поддержка Windows 8.
• Исправлены ошибки обновлений FireFox Aurora/Nightly.
• Исправлена ошибка основного исполняемого файла.
• Обновлены белые списки​
Источник


----------



## Severnyj (14 Ноя 2012)

*DefenseWall HIPS v.3.20 - поведенческий анализатор для защиты ПК*

DefenseWall HIPS - это простой способ защитить себя от вредоносного ПО, от которого не способен защитить ваш анти-вирус, когда вы находитесь в Интернете. Используя технологии проактивной защиты, DefenseWall поможет вам добиться максимального уровня защиты, не требуя от вас специальных знаний и постоянных онлайновых обновлений баз. Никаких сигнатур, никаких всплывающих окон.

DefenseWall HIPS разделяет все приложения на доверенные и недоверенные. Недоверенные приложения запускаются с ограниченными правами на модификацию критических системных параметров в специально отведённой для них виртуальной зоне, отделяющей их от доверенных процессов. В случае проникновения в зону недоверенных приложений вредоносного ПО, оно не сможет нанести вам вреда системе и может быть закрыто нажатием всего на одну кнопку.







В новой версии оптимизирована работа программы, доработаны "белые списки", исправлены проблемы при работе с FireFox, расширена функциональность "горячих" клавищ, доработан пользовательский интерфейс.

Загружать DefenceWall HIPS v.3.20 оттуда (3,9 МБ, Shareware, Windows All). 

Источник


----------



## Mila (18 Фев 2013)

*DefenseWall HIPS v.3.21 - поведенческий анализатор для защиты ПК*

DefenseWall HIPS - это простой способ защитить себя от вредоносного ПО, от которого не способен защитить ваш анти-вирус, когда вы находитесь в Интернете. Используя технологии проактивной защиты, DefenseWall поможет вам добиться максимального уровня защиты, не требуя от вас специальных знаний и постоянных онлайновых обновлений баз. Никаких сигнатур, никаких всплывающих окон.

DefenseWall HIPS разделяет все приложения на доверенные и недоверенные. Недоверенные приложения запускаются с ограниченными правами на модификацию критических системных параметров в специально отведённой для них виртуальной зоне, отделяющей их от доверенных процессов. В случае проникновения в зону недоверенных приложений вредоносного ПО, оно не сможет нанести вам вреда системе и может быть закрыто нажатием всего на одну кнопку.






В новой версии FireFox, uTorrent и ICQ можно обновлять без необходимости добавлять их в список доверенных приложений, Windows 8 Mail Metro по умолчанию числится в доверенных, произведены внутренние доработки. 

Загружать DefenceWall HIPS v.3.21 здесь (3,9 МБ, Shareware, Windows All).



источник


----------

